# Slebech Church, South Wales



## Mr Sam (Nov 1, 2007)

visited here whilst on holiday, my gran had it marked on an OS map as 'remains of' and its apparently a templar church dad joined us too much to his dislike as he wanted to be on the beach, after a rough measure up on the map i decided it was about a 2 mile walk so off we went,

still it was worth the walk the atmosphere here was quite something im not a relegious person and dont tend to like churches but i would happily make a return visit, not many pictures and they realy dont do the place justice

















unfortunatly we had ran out of drink with a 2 mile walk back, double unfortunatly the holy water didnt look to appetising


----------



## smileysal (Nov 1, 2007)

oooooooooooooooooh i love remains of churches and abbeys etc. this one looks brilliant. do you know if there's a crypt or underground parts of the church? You've got some great pictures. There's just something special about them. More please.

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## Mr Sam (Nov 1, 2007)

thats the only 3 i uploaded theres no end wherever i saved them on the computer ill stick up when i find them

no hint to any crypts, the bell tower is barred off and theres a small plaque in the entrance along with a ring out a tree trunk from a yew tree blieved to be over 1000 years old

there was a recent thread on 28dl with another abandoned church at Slebech there's a crypt at that one


----------



## smileysal (Nov 1, 2007)

Cheers for that Mr Sam.

 Sal


----------



## Foxylady (Nov 2, 2007)

Nice one! I echo Sal about churches...love 'em too. There's just something wonderful about the architecture and the feeling you get around them. 
Cheers Mr Sam.

Foxy


----------



## King Al (Nov 2, 2007)

Mr Sam said:


> unfortunatly we had ran out of drink with a 2 mile walk back, double unfortunatly the holy water didnt look to appetising



Now more holy than ever with added organic goodness (its one of your five a day)


----------

